# Natives & Spinnerbaits, due to popular demand.



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Recently I've been asked quite a few questions about targeting native fish on spinnerbaits, I thought this would be a great topic to cover on here where my experiences might be able to help a few of you out.

So ask away and I'll do my best to answer as many questions as I can, I'm quite busy at the moment with getting ready for my big adventure to WA but with the warmer weather fast approaching I know a few of you are keen to get amongst some natives on wire n blades.

Ask away, but one question at a time please 8)  :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the thread Allan. 8)

An answer to Ant's enquiries will solve many of my difficulties also mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Double Colorados tend to run shallower than the SB's fitted with a colorado/willow combination and are best used in shallower water over the top of weed beds, whilst the colorado/willow setup is better suited to deeper retrieves and faster water, the double colorado SB can be retrieved a bit slower than the colorado/willow SB.

With retrieves I like to mix it up a fair bit with hops along the bottom and pauses that allow the SB to flutter down briefly, hopping SB's over the tops of the shallow weed beds is one of the best methods for chasing yellas in Googong dam, so I would imagine should work well just about anywhere.

Out of all the SB's available on the market I have found the Bassman 4x4's in 3/8 & 1/2oz to be the most productive, so much that I rarely ever tie the tandems on anymore, I've even had good success on the 4x4's customised with colorado & willow blades fitted in faster water and where I need to get them bumping along the bottom in deeper flowing water.

Bassman 3/8oz 4x4 with custom colorado/willow blades.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have my own theory on this, but I want to know yours.

Copper,silver or painted blades. when,why and on what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

koich said:


> I have my own theory on this, but I want to know yours.
> 
> Copper,silver or painted blades. when,why and on what?


Copper - all the time

Silver - hardly ever

Painted - meh!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this because the copper seems to have better light penetration in the water? because that's my theory.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

koich said:


> Is this because the copper seems to have better light penetration in the water? because that's my theory.


Not really, Its because the copper blades come on all the coloured skirts and heads I like.

My theory is that if you put it in front of a cod it will either slam it, or it wont, regardless of colours.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My theory sounds more technical and expert like 

Simplicity is soooo overated you know.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Is this because the copper seems to have better light penetration in the water? because that's my theory.
> ...


That makes perfect sense to me, im happy to go with that


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It makes a lot more sense than mine :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I can smell a wiki page cooking.

Good stuff Funda.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear Sir,

During the past year I have tried using Spinnerbaits in both lakes and rivers, I have found out what weights work best in what water and have been shown the light on the blade sizes and use them in conditions to suit, my problem occurs mainly in the retrieve...

I have been counting down ( 1 sec = 1 metre guess ) using my brain and my sounder to get the lure to hit the bottom and have been varying my retrieve rate and action but it appears its still too fast, I have been advised I need to slow things down and have tried for hours over the past year with one hit and no fish...

If you had one final tip before departing what would it be?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nah, doesent steal them...

They just understand him and he understands them ( really has to be seen to be believed ), his technique, his presentations... If they were not so busy laughing at my efforts im sure they would comply.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

paffoh said:


> If you had one final tip before departing what would it be?


I got 2 tips for you Paff 

1. Dont call me sir :lol:

2. Try as much as possible to run your spinnerbaits along structure and not away from it, not always possible but it's the best, and keep your SB as close (as you can) to structure for as long as possible in the retrieve.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

paffoh said:


> If they were not so busy laughing at my efforts im sure they would comply.


I get that same feeling too Paff :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

The tips in that link are pretty standard issue for any manufacturer promoting a product, what it doesnt say in there is that their product is inferior compared to the likes of Bassman, Secret Creek, SMAK and a few others with quality components and finishes.

I was given one of those spinnerbaits and promptly returned it to the bottom of my tackle box along with a lot of junk I've disregarded over the years, I'm not a manufacturer trying to make money, I'm a fisho that has used spinnerbaits for several years and through experience have learnt what is crap and what is not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never been a fan of buzzbaits maybe they just dont suit me, or maybe using surface walkers is so good there's been no reason to change to buzzbaits.



> What do we look for when buying spinnerbaits?


That's easy, as I said before Bassman 4x4's 

I have no commercial interest in any product, however over the years Bassman spinnerbaits have caught me over 90% of my cod & now I dont bother too much with other brands. The hooks are sharp and strong, ballbearings, swivels, and beads are all top quality and they are made by a recognised expert in the cod fishing arena.

I rarely use SB in tandem or any other configuration these days, I tie on a 4x4 with confidence


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Funda said:


> I rarely use SB in tandem or any other configuration these days, I tie on a 4x4 with confidence


Allan 
As a proven performer I am quite content to follow your lead, and thanks for committing the time mate.

I have no cod goals but am interested in bass and yellows, and predominately in my local water, Hinze Dam [which by the way had Mary River Cod released one time, rarely caught or kept a secret by knowing anglers]

1..With that in mind do you still suggest 4x4, and, 2..After googling and one visit to the Bassman site I could only see listed tandems as pre made SBs, so would that indicate all 4x4 are custom made


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Richo,

On bass I would try get some 1/8th twin spins (not tandems) and try those, not sure the 4x4's come in smaller than 3/8oz, the twin spins have two arms with a colorado blade at the end of each arm.

In deeper water where the bass are schooling and not near a lot of structure I would try jigging jackalls and the likes amongst them, hopefully wez/blactruck can give you better advise on bass in impoundments as this is his forte, I'll ask him to give you some pointers as he is the man who introduced me to spinnerbaits & has been using them for 20yrs importing them from the states before they became a craze here.

Sorry I only talk bout SB's and cod, yellas are a bycatch and bass are not something I've ever targeted really, lets hope wez replies here in regards to bass.

Bassman will make you 4x4's even tho they are not listed on the site, just email him and let him know what your after and he will direct you to a local supplier or make them up for you if you require something that's not available in stores.

8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

RICHO check your pm box. 8)


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Great post guys,
I think its going to be a while be for I head down the bassman 4x4 Cod route....

I have a set of twin willow blades (1 big and one small one the same wire) that have 2 clips. One for line and one for lure. that are made by bassman i think. The have good quality SS wire and ball baring swivels.

The Q: I have is would you bother with trying the blades in front of a Jackal or like in the ACT lakes to increase chace for Yellows and reddies? Or just leave the lures alone.... I will keep fishing and trying diffrent things. All the same. Will blades + SP. Will blade + Trout files, Will blades + Diving lures. Some thing is going to work.... I hope

Adrian


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I know a bloke who made 4x4's on top of his jackalls, they worked bloody wonders at windy. He got some ridiculous amount of goldens over 2 days. I'm pretty sure he hammered a fair few at googong on them as well. The theory to do it is sound, goldens love spinnerbaits and they love jackalls.

In regards to trying them in front of trout flies, if you are targetting trout, don't bother. If you do get one, it will be an unlikely foul hook because the trout will attack the blade before they even look at the fly. I've tried small sb's on trout and I have had numerous,numerous hits and one foul hook up.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Question for Allan because no one has asked it yet, and it needs to be asked.

Stingers, explain the wonders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

koich said:


> Question for Allan because no one has asked it yet, and it needs to be asked.
> 
> Stingers, explain the wonders.


I dont like stingers at all and have never found the need to use them, I did play around with them for a while and stopped using for a few reasons.

The wonders of stingers.

1. they turn a virtually snag proof lure into a shit of a thing thats snags very easily, this defeats the purpose of why I use SB's for throwing them into extremely heavy cover/snags.

2. I often found the stinger got hooked in the cods eye whilst the cod was hooked on the main hook in the corner of its mouth.

3. It takes longer to remove 2 hooks from a fish destined for release.

4. Since I stopped using stingers my catch rate increased because I was more confident to throw the SB into heavy snags, without fear of getting snagged.

5. Stingers suck!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:lol:

Awesome, I thought it was just me who hated them. I'm more of the kind of the guy who if you can't use a lure straight out of the box, it's not worth using 

Have you used those ausspin wiggle spins? The spinnerbaits with the bibs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

koich said:


> :lol:
> 
> Awesome, I thought it was just me who hated them. I'm more of the kind of the guy who if you can't use a lure straight out of the box, it's not worth using
> 
> Have you used those ausspin wiggle spins? The spinnerbaits with the bibs?


I've tried the "chatterbaits" with limited success but always turned back to my trusty SB's.

No stinger required on this baby


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

GuardianZAct said:


> Great post guys,
> I think its going to be a while be for I head down the bassman 4x4 Cod route....
> 
> I have a set of twin willow blades (1 big and one small one the same wire) that have 2 clips. One for line and one for lure. that are made by bassman i think. The have good quality SS wire and ball baring swivels.
> ...


As this thread is about spinnerbait techniques I will try and keep it on track without being rude to you 

Koich summed it up pretty good, but it might be worth starting another topic on this as it isnt about spinnerbait techniques 8)


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Funda - No Worries.  Your info has been tops as always. This topic has been a good read. Great info.

Koich did a great job on his reply and explaination....

Thanks guys.
Adrian


----------

